# Neale Cranwells Road to NAC World Championship Win 2010



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

*Neale Cranwell Wins NAC World Championship 2010*
​









First off Id like to say a huge thankyou to team UK NAC for such a great time away in Murcia, Spain last weekend and all the food and fun we had afterwards!

This year with the inspiration of winning the WPF Universe last November in Italy I looked at trying my best at the NAC World Championship in Spain. But before entering the World Championships I had to compete at the NAC Britain in Middelton 2 weeks ago to qualify.

The NAC Britain was run really well, and great result to win my class plus the overall British title.

My Preparation this year was for the shortest time ever of 6 weeks. I have been told numerous times at competitions that I always nail my conditioning but loose some muscle size / fullness near show day possibly from overdieting?

SO this year i prepped for a minimum 6 weeks, I never am one to go out of condition in the off season and can always maintain vascularity and abs etc and off season weigh upto 19 stone.

My training consisted of 6 days per week with weights and cardio done at low intensity and long duration 3 x per day either power walking or cycling on upright stationary bike for 60 mins at a time. 3 hrs daily.

I also included some high intensity clean and press lifts for 4 sets of 25 reps - 100 reps total, 3 x per week prior to cardio to boost metabolism and work the whole body! harder than it may sound after weight training!

My diet consited of a high protein, low carb, moderate fat diet with NO CHEAT MEALS for the entire 6 weeks. damn.....

My supplement use was high to support the diet and aid fat loss fast. From whey isolate to fat burners and udos oil.

*diet example*

7am wake

6g NRG FUEL BCAA

10g NRG FUEL Glutamine

2 x ECA

wait 10 mins - 40g NRG FUEL whey Isolate

*CARDIO - 1hour fast walk*

*
*

*
MEAL 1*

200g white fish

40 g oats

5g Eskimo fish oil

Animal pack vits

*
MEAL 2*

200g white fish

cup broccoli

1tbs UDO oil

6g NRG FUEL BCAA

10g NRG FUEL Glutamine

2 x yohimbe

*WEIGHT TRAIN 1 bodypart 1 hour*

*
CARDIO - 1hour bike*

*
*

*
MEAL 3*

200g chicken

150g sweet potato

1tbs peanut butter

2 x ECA if needed for energy

*MEAL 4*

200g white fish

cup broccoli

1tbs Udo oil

*MEAL 5*

200g chicken

cup broccoli

150g sweet potato

*MEAL 6*

200g steak or Salmon

green salad

6g NRG FUEL BCAA

10g NRG FUEL Glutamine

2 x yohimbe

*CARDIO - 1 hour bike*

*
*

*
MEAL 7*

30g NRG whey Isolate

330ml - 1 cup - Eggnation Eggwhites

1 tbs Udo oil

1 tbs Udos greens

*Pre Bed*

6g NRG FUEL BCAA

10g NRG FUEL Glutamine

3 x ZMA

all meals also supplemented with UDOs digestive enzyme and 2 Cayenne pepper caps

As the diet continued I reduced the sweet potato to one portion per day and the oats down to 20g in the final week prior to contest.














































This all led me to depleat well over 4 days and then load for 2 days on 1200g carbs per day.

*CARB UP MEAL*

100g rice or oats, 300g sweet potato, banana, 1tbs Udo oil and 60g turkey every 90 mins

the carb up stopped the night b4 about 7 pm as did the water and then i ate turkey breast every hour with a little asparagus until showtime. Apart from the meal prior to bed the night b4 the show and the morning of the show differed to 200g steak and Udo oil.

then just prior to pump up i ate a combination of oatcakes, honey and glycerine and sipped on diet coke to pump the fullness into the muscle...

AND several call outs later and posing in the 35+ degree spanish weather led to an unexpected and overall outstanding victory against some of the best class 2 bodybuilders in the world.










I would also like to say a big thank you to Eugene Laviscount and his wife for the arrangements and professional running of things.

Rob Renaldo who placed a very close 2nd and his brother Ricardo for a close placing 3rd in their class. And a great class 1 UK competitor in Paul "Thommo" Thompson, awesome conditioning with only a few years behind him!

I would also like to thank a few great names in the Uk sport for their help, advice and time whilst on track to the championship.

Dave Kingham for his continued watchful eye and expertise on diet

Bob Dawson and Marty Yates Brown for their knowledge and support

Jason Corrick for his advice on carb up prep

and James Lwyellin for his time and comments

and of course a huge *thankyou to NRG fuel, Udos oil, POW performance gear and Eggnation* for such great products


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

congratulations on the result!!!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Absolutely brilliant result, and how full and conditioned you are, well done a great professional job done!


----------



## nil satis (Jun 17, 2009)

well done neale was only watching you training chest the other day on the la muscle channel with dean ash and james enjoyed it


----------



## s.watz (Sep 4, 2007)

well done Neale fantastic result mate:thumb:.


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done neal, along with the universe title you must be on cloud 9, FANTASTIC!


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

well done mate good write up as well.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

you have a great look to your physique buddy abbs and legs are outstanding, well done and as said nice write up


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey Thanks guys and yes very happy with result.. blown away and now a much needed break to follow, after a month rebound training.... train hard heavy, eat same way! glory be'

found some comparison shots

http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r239/nealecranwell/2010-06_nac_world_spain_08433.jpg





































With Thanks ,Neale Cranwell

Owner Krunch Gym - www.krunchgym.co.uk

Powered by www.nrgstop.com www.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well done pal a very well deserved win.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

You looked good mate but screw 3hours of cardio ED!


----------



## JohnR (May 29, 2008)

Looking awesome mate well done obviously your unorthodox diet worked a treat Just wondering how much weight did you lose in the 6 weeks ?


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

well done neil, any links to the show for the other class results

chem


----------



## ak786 (Jul 21, 2007)

chem said:


> well done neil, any links to the show for the other class results
> 
> chem


http://nac-international.com/results/2010/2010-world-sanjavier.htm


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Well done Neale, Your condition was always spot on as far as I remember. Good luck with future comps.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Great result mate, good meeting you at the ukbff south east.

i was chatting to you in the que for my jacket pototo in the interval lol.


----------



## jamos (Dec 13, 2009)

well done mate your condition is sick and that u have come back from server injury to that level is an amazing inspires me to try that bit harder and give up the excuses


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well done Neal from the shots on this thread you did look head and shoulders above the rest of the field(no disrespect to the other guys)


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah got all the photos at http://www.muscle-stars.com/competitions/10-2010/73-nac-world-championships-2010.html

www.musclestars.com has all photos from NAC events.

Page 8+9 has Ricardo Carerra class 3, placed 3rd

Page 9+10 class 2, myself

Page 10+11 had Rob Renaldo, class 1, placed 2nd

ALSO BIG CONGRATULATIONS to Rob and Ricardo who went on to Norway to compete at the NAC Universe and both won their class last weekend!! great result boys and good luck at the NABBA Worlds!!!


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

thanks locust,

you looked great at SE, keep up the hard work and good job on the personal prep!!

No doubt ill bump into u soon, may even pop into ripped..!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

big congrats mate, u looked awesome at the expo- u looked so much thicker and fuller from the shorter diet....il prob be popping into KRUNCH one day next week


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

Oi..! its KRUNCH GYM..!!

yeah be good to see you again... have more time in the gym to chat, as the expo i was everywhere and dieting..not ideal..

coupla pre judging pics.... lovin the star spotted posing trunks..


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

Article on your NAC World Championship win is up on the AboutMyArea website:

http://www.aboutmyarea.co.uk/Essex/Waltham-Abbey/EN9/News/Sport/167610-Neale-Cranwell-Victorious-NAC-World-Champion


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

what is NAC? :confused1:


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

see info on NAC and upcoming shows

http://www.nac-uk.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&layout=blog&id=1&Itemid=53


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice bit of money in the backpocket there eh buddy


----------

